# Rollie has a growth on his snout . . . a mole?



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I was just giving Rollie his bath and when I was washing out his eye crusties, I noticed something on his snout above his nose. At first I thought it was a large tick, but it definitely looks like a growth of some kind - I think a mole. Do Havs get moles? I know he didn't have it a week ago (or at the very least it was much smaller) b/c I would have noticed when I gave him his bath. He has his vet appt. on the 16th for his neuter, but I'm not sure if we should bring him in sooner.

Anyone have experience with Havs and moles?????

Thanks!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sure if they get them someone on here will have exp with it...I have 3 and none of mine have had that ....but one of them has had a huge scab on his side which I had to get meds from the vet to clear up.....it kind of felt like a huge lump but def had a scab on it............keep us posted...it it is a growth and has grown that much in a week I would take him in.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd take him in too. Not only would I worry about something that grew that fast, but if there is something going on, they may want to resolve that before doing his neuter. Kodi got a skin infection (completely different than what you are seeing with Rollie) shortly before he was supposed to be neutered, and we ended up having to reschedule for a few weeks later.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to call the vet and try to get him in today. I'm definitely worried.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, I love his new avatar photo. He's turned into such a fluffy little bug. I just want to pick him up and squish him a bit!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, Karen! And that pic is almost a month old. I was away at a conference for a few days - just got back yesterday afternoon - and I swear, he's floppier and floofier now than when I left. I love him so much.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Any news on Rollies' nose?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

We went to the vet and they're not 100% sure what it is, but there was a scab and a clearly visible puncture underneath so we think it must be some kind of bite or sting. You know pups - they stick their noses everywhere. It was a big bump though, so whatever it was, it was a serious bug. So, she tried to do a needle aspiration, but it was solid (no fluid inside). We'll be cleaning it daily and she also gave us oral antibiotics. Hopefully, it will clear up in a couple days. We have his neuter scheduled for one week from today and if it isn't cleared up by then, they can work on it while he's under anesthesia. 

I'm very relieved that it isn't cancer. The vet told me that it is very unlikely to find melanoma or other cancerous growths on pups. Whew!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We went to the vet and they're not 100% sure what it is, but there was a scab and a clearly visible puncture underneath so we think it must be some kind of bite or sting. You know pups - they stick their noses everywhere. It was a big bump though, so whatever it was, it was a serious bug. So, she tried to do a needle aspiration, but it was solid (no fluid inside). We'll be cleaning it daily and she also gave us oral antibiotics. Hopefully, it will clear up in a couple days. We have his neuter scheduled for one week from today and if it isn't cleared up by then, they can work on it while he's under anesthesia.
> 
> I'm very relieved that it isn't cancer. The vet told me that it is very unlikely to find melanoma or other cancerous growths on pups. Whew!


Maybe it was a spider bite... they can cause a huge reaction, even if it's a small, not very poisonous spider.


----------

